
Xfinity Flex- Comcast to Charge You $5-Month for a Bootleg Roku - joeyespo
https://gizmodo.com/comcast-wants-to-charge-you-5-a-month-for-a-bootleg-ro-1833493197
======
Wowfunhappy
Using "bootleg" in the headline is misleading IMO. It implies there's
something illegal or at least shady going on, which is what I assumed when I
clicked the article. "Roku Clone" would be more accurate.

~~~
Nullabillity
Rental models are pretty shady, in general.

------
benj111
Contrast with Now TV in the UK, which is rebadged Roku equipment, but
subsidised.

The box was £15(?) ($20) with 1 months free movies. Pay as you go after that.

[https://www.nowtv.com/](https://www.nowtv.com/)

Edit: On second reading this looks like marketing. Nowtv is owned by Sky, who
is controlled by Rupert Murdock, who I normally stay well clear of, except
when he's giving me money off Roku boxes. I just watch the free to air stuff
on it, so he doesn't actually make any money off of me.

